# Hunter in the Catskills Ground hog day Feb. 2 2014



## ScottySkis (Feb 3, 2014)

First time for me at Hunter in about 4 years. Only hour in half from my home. Got here early today, pulled in around 830. Warm today this morning probably started with temperatures in upper 30s at base. Change in car found out from Jim and DMC that they to the hill around 10 am. Missed Emruice2 sorry got to meet soon. Bought ticket that process was quick no long ticket line. It was forecasted to rain a 10 of inch and probably  did that much while we were riding, it was more slush then rain that stopped around noon. Snow making their is and like always great , lots of base and all trails that I skiied today including k27. I been to Bell. twice Ppatty several days this year non have snow base that Hunter has. Where was everyone trails had few people on them m ore like mid week day here then weekend. Five minutes wait at the most for groups of people from 10am to lunch 12. Then just ride on chair after lunch. Got to meet Jim family and some their friends great people. So glad I came back. Around 10 we finally met and took famous 27 which was pretty sweet. Took Cliff love that trail. Didn't see and big moguls some little ones on 27. Did Jimmy Hugea trail I like that one because that guy has research my dads MS . Kennedy was perfect crusing I remember in 2000 so many people be all over this trail getting in the way but these annoyingly crowded wasn't here. Love quad detached chair on West side now. I highly recommend this place too all people with in NYC metro area best places for fun experts and I sorry I waited so long to come back but I will be going back a few more times this winter. I wonder where the crowd was that used to be here 10 years ago. I put up pictures later. Clouds moving in all day when I left at 345 soft snow was still everywhere. I did the belt last traIl no ice just a spot here and their . I been told and can verified that crowds w ise on this Sunday were not all what I remember from 90s that for sure. I guess some didn't come here like they use to. I sorry for anyone who might think it was what they place was in the 80 s party town . Not so much now it mostly family people.

Can this post be put in North east trip report please.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 3, 2014)

Glad you enjoyed your day with us Scotty. We stayed out until about 2:30 and then called it a day. 

Looking forward to more skiing with you at the Summit!


----------



## Jersey Skier (Feb 3, 2014)

Super Bowl Sunday is always empty there. I was going to head up, but the threat of rain scared me off.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 3, 2014)

It did not rain much, pretty much just light rain between 11:30 and 1pm.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 3, 2014)

The Snow guns that everyone has for great light powder that Hunter made many  years ago can be seen here. Only place i know goes from closed to over 80%open in few days with low temps.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 3, 2014)

Love hellgate.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 3, 2014)

The Belt off the right the fun one blue square that goes from top to bottom.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## emmaurice2 (Feb 3, 2014)

It was a great day, nice soft snow in the morning.  Started to get a little scratch around noon, then the rain came, scared a lot of people away but when the rain was done, the snow felt improved.  It was cool watching the clouds move across the mountain, skied through a few so thick I could barely see 4 ft in front of me.  My favorite route of the day was Colonel's Alternate and to Way Out. 
Sorry that I couldn't ski with Scotty, DMC & Jim.  I saw the messages but my phone wouldn't let me on the internet except to check mail.


----------



## Wavewheeler (Feb 3, 2014)

The combination of rain forecast and Superbowl is probably what made things much more sparsely populated. On Thursday, when the weather and conditions were nothing short of awesome, I was amazed at how many people were there. I'm assuming a lot of people took off work and/or school. Couldn't blame them! It wasn't terribly crowded but there was a short lift line until about 2pm and then it emptied out a lot. Had the lift to myself from 2-4. 

It was a mixed crowd but a nice one. No problem at all. Def a different crowd than I saw the day before at Camelback..more "New Yawk". 

I'm assuming I'll hit the same thing this Thursday and Friday. If the weather report holds and it snows tomorrow night and wed then a lot of people will probably be calling in sick to ski Thursday. Fortunately it's my day off so works for me.  

Glad you had a great day. I keep thinking of trying Belleayre but Hunter is so good I want to go back!  Sure wish I'd bought a 3X card. Next year!


----------



## JimG. (Feb 3, 2014)

A lot of folks who couldn't ski on Sat showed up for the West Side skiing yesterday. There were a lot of bodies on 44.

Lower K, Racers, Clairs all excellent. Upper Xover was winched! Perhaps the third or fourth groom in the past 25 years.

Too much grooming IMO.


----------



## Wavewheeler (Feb 3, 2014)

> It was cool watching the clouds move across the mountain, skied through a few so thick I could barely see 4 ft in front of me.



I had the same situation at K when it snowed all day. I couldn't ski down Superstar because I literally couldn't see it! The clouds were amazing though when you got high up.



> My favorite route of the day was Colonel's Alternate and to Way Out.



When I was at Hunter those two were pretty skied out by the time I got there so I stuck to Hellgate where conditions were perfect.


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 3, 2014)

Ha, I see you're good at taking pictures of your fingers too Scotty. I took a real nice pic of my Son fishing on a dock when he was about 5, the rubber band from the disposable camera was hanging right in front of the lens. I should see if I can Photoshop it out.


----------



## emmaurice2 (Feb 3, 2014)

JimG. said:


> A lot of folks who couldn't ski on Sat showed up for the West Side skiing yesterday. There were a lot of bodies on 44.
> 
> Lower K, Racers, Clairs all excellent. Upper Xover was winched! Perhaps the third or fourth groom in the past 25 years.
> 
> Too much grooming IMO.



I was shocked to see Upper Xover groomed.  44 was a neighborhood yard sale.  I didn't ski it, but some of the crashes I saw were cringe-worthy, hope no one was seriously injured.


----------

